# Brief power outage...now no signal on all tv's?



## bird13 (Nov 3, 2009)

We had the power go out for all of 30 seconds a little while ago, and now all of our sets (3 HR23-700's and 3 legacy units) are displaying "searching for signal on satellite in...771."

I've checked the power to the multiswitch (SWM) and the green light is on....any other ideas as to what the problem is?

Thanks!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bird13 said:


> We had the power go out for all of 30 seconds a little while ago, and now all of our sets (3 HR23-700's and 3 legacy units) are displaying "searching for signal on satellite in...771."
> 
> I've checked the power to the multiswitch (SWM) and the green light is on....any other ideas as to what the problem is?


Unplug the power inserter for the SWM,and all the receivers, let it sit a little while, then plug the swm back in, and boot all the receivers, one at a time.


----------



## bird13 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll give this a try....thank you!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing when I read the title. Unplug everything, let it sit a minute or so. Then plug in the SWM PI then each receiver one at a time.


----------



## bird13 (Nov 3, 2009)

Tried it, but no go. Then I remembered I had left an old Sony/Tivo SAT-60 plugged in.....along with a standard DTV receiver. So I've unplugged the SWM again, along with those (so now everything in the house is disconnected) and will give it another shot.

**Edit:
That did it, it's working again! Thank you SO MUCH....I can't believe how much I panicked when I had no TV (I feel like there's something wrong with me, LOL). I've got a UPS on each DVR; I guess I was remiss in not having one hooked up to the SWM in the attic as well!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Great. Yea, I have my SWM plugged into my UPS as well. Saved me a lot of trouble.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

bird13 said:


> I've got a UPS on each DVR; I guess I was remiss in not having one hooked up to the SWM in the attic as well!


Why not move the PI from the attic to a DVR location? You can plug the PI into the DVR UPS and also avoid any problems with the attic temperature shortening the PI life. You'll just need to make sure you have an appropriate power passing splitter to allow the PI to power the SWM.

Edit: it also looks like you have a SWM8 (since you listed SWM & legacy equipment.) MDU techs have noted a higher rate of failure for SWM8's in warm environments. Of course YMMV, but I'd move the switch if it's also in the attic...


----------

